# I want to take my horse eventing!



## Oscartheeventer (Jul 18, 2010)

Heya, well I really want to take my 14.2 eventing in BE80 but We've got so many problems that reduce my confidence so much!

Dressage - He will break really easily as hes so lazy and he doesnt get in an outline in canter so it doesnt look very pretty! What would you suggest to get him in an outline in canter, its so difficult!

Show jumping - He's been refusing a lot as he isnt moving from his back end, any exercises for it? Im embarassed to jump because once he refuses, my confidence goes down way low, and Im scared to try again!
I do have lessons, but they dont make any difference from when im alone jumping.. :/ He's such a great jumping pony, and hes extremely bombproof but he can put in a nasty refusal when your least expecting it.. :L

Cross country - He's fine schooling, its just as soon as we go out to do a proper XC event, that he just loses the plot. Hes extremely not willing, and hes so lazy, that he wont have a strong gallop. I dont know how to make him more bold? HELP!

As you can see, we have a lot of problems that we need to get sorted out before im ready to do british eventing, but i really really want to do it!
any advice would be apprecieted. Thanks x


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

In all honesty, get a trainer.

We can't help you over an internet bulletin board without seeing the true underlying problems.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is there a trainer in your area you could get lessons from?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It sounds to me like the horse just isn`t enjoying what he`s doing. You should look into a trainer or someone with eventing experience to help you out and see if he perks up. If not, you might either want to get a horse who can take you further in eventing, or find a discipline your horse enjoys. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

